# applet abbrechen



## dr_rimmel (6. Okt 2007)

wie kann ich ein applet abbrechen, so dass der folgende code nicht mehr ausgeführt wird?
also ich möchte überprüfen, ob ein objekt existiert, und falls nicht, darf nicht weitergemacht werden, um fehler zu vermeiden...


----------



## Marcel_Handball (6. Okt 2007)

Warum benutzt du nicht eine einfache if-Abfrage dafür?
Sollte das Objekt nicht bestehen, gibst du dies auf dem Bildschirm aus.


----------



## dr_rimmel (6. Okt 2007)

sicher wäre das eine möglichekit, aber soll ich jetzt in allen funktionen (init(), start(), paint()) eine if-abfrage schreiben, die verhindert, dass der code ausgeführtwird?!!
es wäre doch viel schöner und eleganter, wenn ich gleich von init() aus, alles weitere stoppen könnte...
gibts nicht sowas wie quit(), exit(), break()... oder sowas??


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2007)

dr_rimmel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber soll ich jetzt in allen funktionen (init(), start(), paint()) eine if-abfrage schreiben, die verhindert, dass der code ausgeführtwird?!!


Das widerspräche dem OO-Gedanken, bei dem Wiederverwendung Teil des Konzeptes ist.
Dafür wäre eine extra Methode mit der Prüfung vorzusehen, welche dann aufzurufen wäre.



			
				dr_rimmel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibts nicht sowas wie quit(), exit(), break()... oder sowas??


Falls der Benutzer nichts von fehlenden Objekten mitbekommen soll/darf, kannst du eine neue Webseite vom Applet laden lassen, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. Anderenfalls kannst du ein neues Panel laden, in welchem Informationen zum Problem oder was auch immer angezeigt werden.


----------



## coldhead (18. Okt 2007)

return;

Probiers mal damit... das is zumindest das was ich mein problem gelöst hat.. und ich glaub du könntest des selbe meinen...


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Okt 2007)

In dem Fall wird einfach nur die Methode verlassen. Warum das Applet nicht startet, bleibt dem Benutzer verborgen.
Klar funktioniert das, sollte aber so nicht gemacht werden.


----------

